# CALENDAR FOR 2006!!



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jan 31, 2006)

Im putting together a calendar becuase Danielle(Sr) hasnt posted anything yet- i want to get it done by the end of thenight so heres wat i need! (theme pictures are awesome!)



Feb- somethine valentines day related

March- something... green maybe?

April- flowers

July- something with red white and blue

Aug- beach maybe?

Nov- umm... leafs?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 31, 2006)

Email or PM? Here's a couple of Pipp,but don't feel obligated to use them! THey're not great pics,and she's a bit ... motley! (but I still love her). 

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/snews/Picture030305011.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/snews/lioncrop1.jpg

I guess Danielle (Sr) is _really_ busy opening up a newbusiness. Nice of you do whip up another one in themeantime. Looking forward to it!  

SAS  and PIPP :bunnydance:


(I moved this from the other thread)


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jan 31, 2006)

Here ya go folks- u guys are sooo lucky i love you

had to save and post page by page becuase it wouldnt let me save as anything else...



just click on the links and copy and paste it into a power point andresize- im sorry that u have to do soo much work but this took me 3hoursso far



Jan 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/2b3f1055.jpg



Feb
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/5de9c0b2.jpg


March
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/9a225104.jpg


April

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/66df1043.jpg



May

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/609787ef.jpg



June

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/page6.jpg



July

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/page7.jpg



Aug

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/099726b0.jpg



Sept

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/35b73e21.jpg



Oct

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/c1767cd2.jpg



Nov

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/page11.jpg



Dec
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/page12.jpg


----------



## Shuu (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm sure you created this calendar with the best of intentions but in the future I'd like to be asked for permission if you're going to use my photographs of my rabbits. I'm sure several other members would agree with me on this point. That being said I would apprciate it if you removed Loki (April) from your collection and I'd advise you PM the other bun's owners to see if they mind. Thank you.


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow! I like what you have done Danielle. Thanks for putting all that effort into it


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 31, 2006)

Great Work! If you need any more pictures, just pick any of Pebbles pictures. 

Rainbows! :note:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Danielle, it worked GREAT!!! 

:colors::happyrabbit::thanks:

Pipp is even cuter in that format!! 


She thanks you too! :kiss:



SAS  and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## m.e. (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks great! 

Though, now Peanut will be more diva-ish than usual :rollseyes:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 1, 2006)

Danielle,

WOW...you put a lot of work into this. Tiny appreciates the fact that he can see a new bunny every month of the year and I think I caught him sketching out a bunnynapping list under the table based upon the pictures on the calendar. I told him sorry - he had enough girlfriends already.

Thanks for all the hard work! 

Peg

P.S. I think I caught Tiny trying to practice posing so he can get a picture in a calendar one of these years...(I think he was saying something about it being "Pin-Up Bunny Bachelors").


----------



## naturestee (Feb 1, 2006)

Great job, Danielle! It looks fantastic!:great:

And if you need any of my pics, go ahead.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice job, Danielle. I especially like how you used Buck for June (the anniversay of his passing). Well done!

Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 1, 2006)

Very awesome job! It's beautiful! You can use my pics too (Buuuuuub.....)heheheheh

Rose


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome job on the calendar!! I can tell a lot of hard work went into it. If you need a replacement photo feel free to take any from Sparky and Scooter's home thread. They would love to be a bunny of the month!



:blueribbon:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok chill- i am not home right now so i will do it tonight. Everyone else okay with it? I will use something i think is good for april, i used loki becuase of the tounge sitcking out (aprils fools!) sorry i will take it down tonight!!


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 1, 2006)

if you still want to use a tongue pic for april you can use Pepper's in our thread. theres 2 tongue picsi believe.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 1, 2006)

*Aloha420wsm wrote: *


> if you still want to use a tongue pic for april you can use Pepper's in our thread. theres 2 tongue picsi believe.


 

i am going to bunnydude- hes gunna send me a picture of devon or amber!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 2, 2006)

You can use any of MeatHeads pics if you need one. Go to my MeatHeads home thread and pick any you like.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 4, 2006)

You did great Danielle!:bunnydance: 

It was super of you to step up and get it finished!



Raspberry


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow, what a great calendar. I wish I was so talented. 

I'd love to make one for hy husband with all our Bunnies (4).

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 4, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Wow, what a great calendar. I wish I was so talented.
> 
> I'd love to make one for hy husband with all our Bunnies (4).
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


 What a neat thought....I wonder if I could do one of some of my favorites....for us...or better yet - for my kids since they're away at college!

I might do that for Valentine's Day or something..

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 5, 2006)

I am thinking about doing one for guinea pigs and rabbits to sell cheap. All the donations will go to all of our pet vet funds called Holly's Funds.

But I don't know what program to use. I got to see what I have.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2006)

I believe that www.planetcdrom.com has calendar creating software for free - you only pay the $5.99 shipping...but I'm not sure - I could be thinking of scrapbooking software.

I like the fact that they take paypal!

Peg


----------

